# Ruger 10/22



## stapes24 (Nov 20, 2011)

I have got an older 10/22 carbine that needs cleaning up. It got sent down to me from my brother in law up in Wisconsin and has some rust and no clips for it. I really am not familiar with this gun but it does not look like there is anywhere to mount a scope...anyone familiar with these guns???


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I have several 10'22's, you are gonna need a scope base to mount a scope. I have extra stocks and barrels if you want to replace those on your gun. I will also paint it for you if you would like...if you wanted to you could change the configuration and replace the stock and the barrel with a nice target barrel, and stock. Or you could turn it into an assault style rifle... We can get whatever done.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

If you're wanting to do the work yourself there's a lot of good info on rimfirecentral.com. They're pretty simple to work on. Or if you're not comfortable with that just get up with Jeremy ^


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

You can buy 10 round mags at just about any gun store (and I believe Walmart sells them) for $12 or $15. Or you can buy 25 round banana mags at Academy for $20. Somebody on here was selling some 25 round Butler Creeks a while back for $12 I believe. That was a good deal.
It is a very easy gun to take apart. Do a google search.
If the rust is only surface, you can oil it up good and take some very fine steel wool to it. Just depends on how good you want to make it look.
Plenty of people on here can offer help if you need it.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> I have several 10'22's, you are gonna need a scope base to mount a scope. I have extra stocks and barrels if you want to replace those on your gun. I will also paint it for you if you would like...if you wanted to you could change the configuration and replace the stock and the barrel with a nice target barrel, and stock. Or you could turn it into an assault style rifle... We can get whatever done.


*Was it you Mullet that posted some pics of one you painted in some kind of camo pattern? That one looked pretty nice. *

*I would get with Mullet and put this thing together. 10/22's are probably the most modified rifle out there besides the AR. I have a few differnt setups too and love them all. They make a great back pack gun if you get the folding stock and short tac barrel. if you go shorter then 16" you have to get a doc stamp paid but it's worth it to me. Very accurate and reliable guns.*


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

TURTLE You now have a 22 that can change dressings as much as a wife,LOL, But you can always put the 10-22 in the closet when the noise gets to ya... LOL Jokin.... But REALLY untill this year I never owned one either.Marlins an Glennfields... But shur am glad the guys let me an the son in on a couple,,, There super shooers an easy to keep up... Good luck with yours,,, ole carver


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Here is a link to a couple of my recent ones. These were both tore down to nothing and rebuilt. P.S. I stil don't know how to post pics from my IPAD...

http://gulfcoastgunforum.com/showthread.php?501-Recent-10-22-build


----------



## olesoandso (Apr 1, 2012)

I have an old wooden stock 10/22 that i want to put a heavy barrel on. They all say they are easy to "drop in". But looking at my rifle and stock i just dont see how that fatter barrel will fit without any alterations. Do they really just drop in on your wooden stock? Or do you have to trim out the stock?


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

You will need a different stock to do it right. Look on eBay you will find tons...


----------



## stapes24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Here is the gun. The rust is all up and down that barrel


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I've got one in about the same shape that was made in the early 70s. Paid $50 for it about 15 years ago and it's a joy to own. I don't have to worry about it getting messed up because it already is. As long as it shoots good, I wouldn't put a nickel into "purtying" it up. You will use it more in it's current condition.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

olesoandso said:


> I have an old wooden stock 10/22 that i want to put a heavy barrel on. They all say they are easy to "drop in". But looking at my rifle and stock i just dont see how that fatter barrel will fit without any alterations. Do they really just drop in on your wooden stock? Or do you have to trim out the stock?


*There are acouple youtube videos that show you how to float the heavy barrel with the factory stock but I agree with MULLET, you would be better off buying the new stock. There are tons of them out there for pretty cheap and they look bad ass.*


----------

